# Turtles in Melbourne?



## MrKite (Jul 20, 2008)

A friend of mine is buying her first turtle. She has asked me where the best place to buy one in and around the Melbourne area would be. Knowing more about snakes and not very much about turtles, i thought i would ask the knowlegable people on this site.

Given that its her first turtle, i'm sure she will be more comfortable buying from a shop, and not something like Herptrader or the like.

So, does anyone know the best places to buy turtles in and around the Melbourne area?

Thanks in advance.


----------

